# EMT-B in the UK?



## Parzival (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello folks. My name is Thomas. I'm 25 years old and  I currently work as a geriatric-nurse in Germany. I'm myself a German too. 
Next year I'd like to make a training as a EMT-B. The reason is that I absolutely not want to stay longer in Germany because of the increaasing centralisation of the undemocratic so called "European Union" the experience to life abroad and the "must" to speak another language than my mother tongue, and of course to work in a very interesting job where I can do a lot of good things and help people in "difficult maybe life threatening situations".:unsure:

My question is: Is it possible to get a job in the UK with a AREMT registered EMT-B ? Is the AREMT registration allowed in the UK or do I need another registration?

I hope you can help me.

Greetings from Germany - Thomas   (Ps: Sorry for my "strange" English:wacko


----------



## OfficerEvenEMT (Nov 15, 2012)

In America we are all part of a Union and have a centralized government, one money standard, etc. It's not much different than the EU. If you're looking for a place that doesn't have the type of centralized government as the EU or US then you might want to head to Latin America, Asia, or one of the beautiful Caribbean islands.


----------



## Scott33 (Nov 15, 2012)

Parzival said:


> My question is: Is it possible to get a job in the UK with a AREMT registered EMT-B ? Is the AREMT registration allowed in the UK or do I need another registration?



You could possibly get some PAS (private ambulance service) work, but it would generally be nothing more than event work and dialysis runs. 

The NHS have (more or less) the monopoly on emergency ambulance work, and they have no real equivalent to EMT-B. They used to employ 'ambulance technicians', but they are being phased out in favour of the driver/ paramedic model. 

Paramedics are mostly degree-level now, and competition for places at university is quite fierce.

It may be worth your while seeing if you can transfer your nursing qualifications. 

Good luck.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 15, 2012)

OfficerEvenEMT said:


> In America we are all part of a Union and have a centralized government, one money standard, etc. It's not much different than the EU. If you're looking for a place that doesn't have the type of centralized government as the EU or US then you might want to head to Latin America, Asia, or one of the beautiful Caribbean islands.



The EU and the USA are absolutely nothing alike in regards to your statement. All the Scandinavian country's plus the UK and others do not use the Euro. Each country has a different form of government, and each country speaks a different language. Sometimes its hard for me to believe the UK is even part of EU.

All states within the USA are part of the same federal government, use the same currency and speak the same language. 

but moving onto your question, what does AREMT stand for? Australian Emergency Medical Technician?


----------



## Parzival (Nov 15, 2012)

> but moving onto your question, what does AREMT stand for? Australian Emergency Medical Technician?




Yes, I know what AREMT stands for. But my question is whether it is possible to get hired with a AREMT EMT-B registration.

Does anyone have a suggestion in which country and how I can collect work experience after my EMT-B registration(AREMT) ?


----------



## Scott33 (Nov 15, 2012)

Parzival said:


> Yes, I know what AREMT stands for. But my question is whether it is possible to get hired with a AREMT EMT-B registration



I think you would have as much chance of getting work in the UK _with_ the qualification, as _without_ it. It's not exactly a recognized qualification for employemt (although many private providers will have heard of it). Most of them will look for FPOS and IHCD qualifications. 



> Does anyone have a suggestion in which country and how I can collect work experience after my EMT-B registration(AREMT) ?



As I have said, you may be able to get some PAS work in the UK. You may even land something like an ECA (driver / first aider) for the NHS. But to repeat, if you want to make a survivable living, have a look at transferring your nursing qualifications. Many UK RNs work for PAS providers on the side, and your RN will carry more weight than any non-NHS EMS qualification.

Have you sent your resume / CV out to anyone yet?


----------



## Parzival (Nov 15, 2012)

Scott33 said:


> Have you sent your resume / CV out to anyone yet?



No, not yet but I think it's worth to attempt. I've almost 4 years of experience as a geriatric-nurse, and after my EMT-B  I'm going to make a paramedic training. But firtstly I need at least 1 year of work experience as a EMT-B and I must urgent improve my English skills. That's also a reason to life abroad in an English speaking country. The paramedic isn't easy and the study language is English.


----------



## Martyn (Nov 20, 2012)

Just been looking at this:

http://www.nhscareers.nhs.uk/media/1487330/ambulance.pdf

This leaflet is VERY comprehensive and details exactly what is involved in joining the NHS


----------



## Parzival (Nov 21, 2012)

Martyn said:


> Just been looking at this:
> 
> http://www.nhscareers.nhs.uk/media/1487330/ambulance.pdf
> 
> This leaflet is VERY comprehensive and details exactly what is involved in joining the NHS



Thank's Martyn. Does it mean that the so called "Emergency care assistant" is equivalent to an EMT?


----------



## Scott33 (Nov 21, 2012)

Parzival said:


> Does it mean that the so called "Emergency care assistant" is equivalent to an EMT?



They are reasonably similar at the point of delivery of care to the patient. They are not technically the same job however, so generally not transferable.


----------



## MJG (Nov 24, 2012)

Parzival said:


> Hello folks. My name is Thomas. I'm 25 years old and  I currently work as a geriatric-nurse in Germany. I'm myself a German too.
> Next year I'd like to make a training as a EMT-B. The reason is that I absolutely not want to stay longer in Germany because of the increaasing centralisation of the undemocratic so called "European Union" the experience to life abroad and the "must" to speak another language than my mother tongue, and of course to work in a very interesting job where I can do a lot of good things and help people in "difficult maybe life threatening situations".:unsure:
> 
> My question is: Is it possible to get a job in the UK with a AREMT registered EMT-B ? Is the AREMT registration allowed in the UK or do I need another registration?
> ...



Hey Thomas,

are you reffering to the "Rettungssanitäter" as EMT-B? Although the German "Rettungssanitäter" equals the Ambulance Technician in terms of length of education, a complete different set of skills is required for an Ambulance Technician (EMT-B) Level in Great Britain. So it will be very hard for you to get a statement of equivalancy of education. You will have to provide this with your application if your looking to work with the NHS, which basically controls 95% of the ambulances in GB. 
If you want to give it a try anyway or if you want to take a look at the process required, take a look here: http://www.hpc-uk.org

Anyway, in some parts of the country (e.g. London) you'll find private ambulance services, such as the St Johns Ambulance. They have got different educations there, but their standards are considered to be pretty low. You could consider working there for a while, as you might be able to apply there with your education directly. But if you want to become a Paramedic in GB, you will have to get a Bsc Degree in any Paramdic Science university course sooner or later anyway.

Hope that helps - Cheers,

a fellow German paramedic


----------



## Scott33 (Nov 24, 2012)

MJG said:


> Although the German "Rettungssanitäter" equals the Ambulance Technician in terms of length of education, a complete different set of skills is required for an Ambulance Technician (EMT-B) Level in Great Britain. So it will be very hard for you to get a statement of equivalancy of education. You will have to provide this with your application if your looking to work with the NHS, which basically controls 95% of the ambulances in GB.
> If you want to give it a try anyway or if you want to take a look at the process required, take a look here: http://www.hpc-uk.org



The HPC (now the HCPC) don't have EMTs or ambulance technicians on their register - only paramedics. They would probably look at any application (for a fee), but only those proven to have the same core skills as a UK para would stand a chance of registration.



> Anyway, in some parts of the country (e.g. London) you'll find private ambulance services, such as the St Johns Ambulance. They have got different educations there, but their standards are considered to be pretty low. You could consider working there for a while, as you might be able to apply there with your education directly. But if you want to become a Paramedic in GB, you will have to get a Bsc Degree in any Paramdic Science university course sooner or later anyway.



St John Ambulance is a first aid charity and its members are, for the most part, unpaid volunteers. There are plenty of private ambulance providers in the UK, the standards of which vary from a couple of days of first aid, to HCPC paras and other health care professionals. 

http://www.ambulancepages.com/listings.php?country=1&cat=29


----------



## Parzival (Nov 25, 2012)

Scott33 said:


> They are reasonably similar at the point of delivery of care to the patient. They are not technically the same job however, so generally not transferable.



Thank's for your information Scott


----------

